# Got a job



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

Well I went ahead and got a job with an excavation contractor. He does a lot of different work with different machines. So I figured it would be good working with someone a couple of times a week.

I was supposed to start out not using equipment....but he was short on workers....So on my first day I got to spend a few hours using a Cat 262B (8,000 lb skid steer) to dump stone into a basement for slab prep! 

I tell ya....that 262B with steel tracks is a beast! I was on a pretty steep hill that was EXTREMELY muddy...had no trouble at all....and I promise you it wasnt skill!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Congrats on the new job. There is no better way to learn than OJT :clap:

When working in mud, never drive in the same tracks and backdrag your tracks out to prepare for the next run. Also, try not to turn too much in the mud as it is very hard on the finals and the rest of the undercarriage. :thumbup:


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

yeah I turned too much in the mud at first.....then I realized when I would turn around and go foward towards the pile of stone.....it was like a roller coaster.

In some ways I didnt have much of a choice....I was only about 30 ft from the pile. so I basically got a bucket full....backed up....turned around....went foward 10 ft and dumped.....then the other way around. But you're right....back dragging helps a lot.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbup: Congrats on the new job! A skidsteer is a great learning tool for a first machine. I havent run one with tracks, closest to tracks has been truck chains on the rear wheels which made a huge difference over just the tires, putting fluid in the rears did wonders for it too. Isnt mud a lot of fun:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah Grav, Congats and good luck on the new venture!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats......a cats a fun toy.

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Congrats......a cats a fun toy.
> 
> Bob


 Carefull they'll scratch the bejesus out of ya! :laughing:


----------

